# Shimano Sustain 6000FD



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

Shimano Sustain 6000FD in very nice condition.
Has spare spool both spooled with power pro braid 30lb.
Box and papers and neoprene pouch
Will include an 8000FD spool also loaded with braid and in new condition.
$225 shipped in conus.


----------



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

Closed no interest


----------

